# Driveshaft housing getting hot



## Marshall Ham (Feb 5, 2019)

25 hp Mercury 2 cycle driveshaft housing gets hot on right side from front of motor.
Curious if anyone has had this problem. Thinking the exhaust tube may have a hole in it.
Water pump is new and is working fine. Has anyone experienced this problem. If so did you find the problem. Need some suggestions. Thanks guys.


----------



## Marshall Ham (Feb 5, 2019)

Marshall Ham said:


> 25 hp Mercury 2 cycle driveshaft housing gets hot on right side from front of motor.
> Curious if anyone has had this problem. Thinking the exhaust tube may have a hole in it.
> Water pump is new and is working fine. Has anyone experienced this problem. If so did you find the problem. Need some suggestions. Thanks guys.


----------



## Marshall Ham (Feb 5, 2019)

Can anyone reply to this post. Iam not sureI set up my profile correctly.Thanks.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You're set up properly and you['ve asked the question in the right place... Be patient - maybe the right guy simply hasn't read your question.... Then again you might be better off having a pro take a look at your motor...

Good luck, motor gremlins are a problem for everyone...


----------



## Marshall Ham (Feb 5, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> You're set up properly and you['ve asked the question in the right place... Be patient - maybe the right guy simply hasn't read your question.... Then again you might be better off having a pro take a look at your motor...
> 
> Good luck, motor gremlins are a problem for everyone...


Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

Define hot. Is it centralized? The tuner cery well could have a hole or it simply could be a gasket issue too. How long have you owned it?


----------



## Marshall Ham (Feb 5, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Define hot. Is it centralized? The tuner cery well could have a hole or it simply could be a gasket issue too. How long have you owned it?


Thanks for the reply. An area about 4" X 4" on shaft housing just below power head. Gets very hot to the touch. A friend owns the motor. Bought it new in 2002.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Boatbrains said:


> Define hot. Is it centralized? The tuner cery well could have a hole or it simply could be a gasket issue too. How long have you owned it?


Time to change tuner to a shorter hp version..


----------

